# Mega G Wish List



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I figured i'd start a Mega G wish list for some of the parts that should be available.

#1 Race oriented pick-up shoes: equipped with longer barrel hooks.

#2 Adjustable stock sized barrels:A barrel with a set screw sure would make life alot nicer when disassembling/re-assembling the car,fighting the barrels in and out for a arm swap isn't very user friendly

#3 Adjustable BigFoot/Feet barrels:something along the lines of a Slottech adjustable big brush barrel would be nice.

These are a couple things i'd like to see as readily available upgrade-able service parts.

Feel free to add to the list,:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Beast has some good tips posted here for the Mega G's.

http://ho-tips.net/showthread.php?tid=1792


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would like a few of the items, but I am stuck with being stock


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd be happy with white, paint em yourself, stock car bodies.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i have seen the white indy bodies, did they make the white gtp bodies?


----------

